# Dove Cuddles



## Latte-Dove (Sep 14, 2011)

My dove Oracle has always been a bit stand-offish, though not overly afraid of me. Lately though, he has been an incredible snuggle bug! 

During my initial research on ringnecks, before getting him, I'd been so happy to hear that they can be affectionate with their owners. Since he has a fair bit of cage aggression and frequently bites/attacks my hand, I worried that he was unhappy with me. Now...now I think it's just his personality. Temperamental fella. LOL.

http://youtu.be/m793NMJ_47M


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

So lovely.
Allow him to put his beak between your fingers , he may love that too. Mines love it, but they are females.
He may regurgitate some food for you. LOL


----------



## Latte-Dove (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL. He LOVES cleaning between and all along my fingers. There are times when he pushes his head under my hand and stands there, wings twitching like mad. Amazing to have such trust with a tiny creature. And when he's done, he bites me hard and flies away. LMAO.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Latte-Dove said:


> LOL. He LOVES cleaning between and all along my fingers. There are times when he pushes his head under my hand and stands there, wings twitching like mad. Amazing to have such trust with a tiny creature. And when he's done, he bites me hard and flies away. LMAO.


Tough love. Huh Kissing and biting afterwards.


----------

